# Camping on the 26th



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone

Want to explore some new areas this month on a camping trip over easter weekend. I have the cabelas alaknak tent with the wood burning stove so we can stay nice and toasty at night. 

I want to try somewhere that I can fish a river or a lake with my boys. Also if there is any vantage points that I could drive to and glass up some wildlife for fun that would be awesome. The wildlife is a plus not a necessity. 

I was considering scoefield area but I have never been. Or even fish lake. Does anyone have any pointers or campsites that match the description above? I am familiar with the strawberry and currant creek area very well and I wanted to try something different. 

Send a PM if you prefer. Thx in advance.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd wager that anything above say the elevation of Heber City will still be quite snowpacked so access will be an issue. I drove past Strawberry last week and there was a lot of snow still.

The week prior I traveled down to Montezuma Creek and it appeared that the area around Soldier Summit was also still in the snow. You might be able to find something just off a paved road or a well traveled dirt road. Better plan on bringing your own wood because if it isn't standing timber it will be under the snow as well


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Any thing on the Fish Lake Plateau will still be winter. There are numerous little lakes around there, but probobly not easy access.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Unless you are talking about ice fishing and snow machines, you're options are much more limited.


----------

